# Heyho! Meet Jack,Cash 'n me!



## GreenBackJack (Feb 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Your boys are gorgeous and sound very much in love. LOL Your dad did a very impressive job on the stables, you and the boys are very lucky to have him.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi ImagineCorgis - welcome to the forum. You've got a couple of nice looking horses. I look forward to seeing more pictures.


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

Ohhhhh they're gorgeous!! Croatia is beautiful, I always love seeing pictures from there. 

Welcome to the forum! Or, well, welcome to being an active poster I guess. :lol: Feel free to bombard us with pictures of your beautiful boys!


----------



## ImagineCorgis (Nov 7, 2014)

Thank you all for the warm welcomes! ♥ 
And yes I am indeed lucky and very grateful to have someone like him!


----------

